# Hot Italian/onion/cream cheese stuffed mushrooms



## crazymoon (Aug 14, 2017)

Here are the ingredients for a great side dish:

 













P1010203.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Aug 14, 2017






As you can see the sausage was already cooked ( leftovers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ) and I chopped up some scallions.













P1010206.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Aug 14, 2017






Mixed all the goodies together













P1010207.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Aug 14, 2017






A gentle cleaning and spooning gets the mushrooms ready













P1010208.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Aug 14, 2017






All stuffed with a bit of mozzarella on top













P1010209.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Aug 14, 2017






Smoked at 225 for about two hours with some cherry chips,very tasty with the ribs I had going !













P1010211.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Aug 14, 2017






Thanks for looking ! CM  PS here is a rib shot :)













P1010210.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Aug 14, 2017


----------



## tropics (Aug 14, 2017)

CM They look great wish I was there with you,points 

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 14, 2017)

Those look fantastic!

The ribs ain't too shabby either!

Point!

Al


----------



## griz400 (Aug 14, 2017)

nice meal ... points to you


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks guys for looking and the points !


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 14, 2017)

They look fantastic.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 5, 2017)

Well I'm just a tad late on this one---again.

I'm always trying to find a mushroom stuffing I'm really happy with.  This ine sounds real tasty so I'll be trying it out.  Thanks CM.

Gary


----------



## smokinoctopus (Jan 11, 2018)

I will add this to my weekend list of things to try.  I planned on doing a take off on twice baked potatoes so this would go well with it for sure.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 11, 2018)

SO, I think you will like these ,don't wash the mushroom cap as they tend to act like a sponge. A good scraping of the fins and a little wipe with a wet paper towel cleans them nicely. Post your results as we all like smoked food pics!


----------

